# 30mm RDA's Sout Africa



## Hanre "Trol" Slier (6/9/18)

Good morning guys and gals...

I am looking for a 30mm RDA. Does anybody know where I can buy one in (JHB) or SA? Also what 30mm Attie would you recommend.

Thanx in advance.


----------



## haruspex (6/9/18)

Google is your friend  

https://www.cloudloungevapery.co.za/products/vaperz-cloud-mangala-30mm-rda?variant=4891144421413
https://www.sirvape.co.za/products/glaz-30-mm-rda-by-steam-crave
https://www.lung-candy.co.za/hardgoods/twisted-messes-30mm-rda.html
https://thevapehouse.co.za/presta/index.php?id_product=63&controller=product

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Daniel (6/9/18)

Aromamizer Plus 30mm , period ....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier (6/9/18)

haruspex said:


> Google is your friend
> 
> https://www.cloudloungevapery.co.za/products/vaperz-cloud-mangala-30mm-rda?variant=4891144421413
> https://www.sirvape.co.za/products/glaz-30-mm-rda-by-steam-crave
> ...



The only one i could find was the Sirvape one the Glaze, i must confess it is my fault. I keep on looking for an actuall walk in store. Not to keen about online buys. Only cause i have been knocked around by fraud a time or two... but i do appreciate the info will have a look forsure...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier (6/9/18)

Daniel said:


> Aromamizer Plus 30mm , period ....



Hi Daniel thanx for the suggestion will have a look at the Fat Atty...


----------



## Daniel (6/9/18)

Hanre "Trol" Slier said:


> Hi Daniel thanx for the suggestion will have a look at the Fat Atty...


Nice thing you can run it in RDA mode also 

Tagging @Clouds4Days he can attest

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier (6/9/18)

Daniel said:


> Nice thing you can run it in RDA mode also
> 
> Tagging @Clouds4Days he can attest



Just downloaded a review of the Aromizer Plus by Mike Vapes, so will see the ins and outs. Thanx once again, I appreciate it.


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier (8/9/18)

Sooo i ended up getting this good deal... Got myself a Smoant Cylon 218 and 2 x Twisted messes 30 Atties for a VERY GOOD price...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Cor (8/9/18)

Hanre "Trol" Slier said:


> View attachment 144876
> Sooo i ended up getting this good deal... Got myself a Smoant Cylon 218 and 2 x Twisted messes 30 Atties for a VERY GOOD price...


Dibs on one of those 30mm when you sell one day lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (8/9/18)

Daniel said:


> Nice thing you can run it in RDA mode also
> 
> Tagging @Clouds4Days he can attest



Aromamizer Plus is king brother.
Never tried her in RDA mode and have no need to the flavour is amazing in RDTA .

@Hanre "Trol" Slier try get your hands on a Aromamizer Plus, trust me you wont regreat it.
Order from 3f vape or Gearbest they are tried and tested and I've never had issues with them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier (8/9/18)

Cor said:


> Dibs on one of those 30mm when you sell one day lol



@Cor Picked them up from Vapeking Fourways for R200 each. Give them a call and ask if they have stock... R200 bucks for 30mm Twisted Messes is a great price.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier (8/9/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> Aromamizer Plus is king brother.
> Never tried her in RDA mode and have no need to the flavour is amazing in RDTA .
> 
> @Hanre "Trol" Slier try get your hands on a Aromamizer Plus, trust me you wont regreat it.
> Order from 3f vape or Gearbest they are tried and tested and I've never had issues with them.


 @Clouds4Days i was looking at the 41mm 28ml one and found a place but will have to buy a Liasmo F4 to fit it... but i will def.buy one in time... treated myself today with 30mm Twisted Messes so next buy will me an Aromamizer...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier (8/9/18)

Thanx for the info @Clouds


----------

